# Devils juice brewery..France.



## Mikeymutt (Mar 27, 2017)

Visited this old brewery with zedstar and two none members last year.dont really know anything about it.a lot has been demolished but a large amount still stands there are several loud German shepards tied up at various points which puts you on edge.the very ornate room.withe table and stained glass windows was lovely.i think it's his was the board room.































This was the building we wanted to see.we had just got in and then we heard angry French voices shouting for us to get out I only managed a couple of shots quickly.i wanted so much more time in this bit.we were made to leave and watched as we went.


----------



## Brewtal (Mar 27, 2017)

Oh my god that is just amazing! My jaw hit the floor with the pic of the copper (3rd last). Proper old style stuff, I love it. Great choice of name too. A brewery is my dream explore, had a few fails at a couple but I will get one done some day! Cheers for that one Mikey, that was lovely. Do you have any more pics from here? I'd love to see them!


----------



## smiler (Mar 27, 2017)

Nice One Mikey, the radio and the barrel truck shots I liked but the boardroom pics was the star of the set, shame you got busted, Loved it, Thanks


----------



## Mikeymutt (Mar 27, 2017)

Thank you both.sadly no more pics from here.I wanted so much more.but we were busted and had to leave.and they said they were armed.I don't believe it but not taking any chances


----------



## Rubex (Mar 27, 2017)

Fantastic report Mikeymutt! Don't mess with German Shepherds lol


----------



## Sam Haltin (Mar 27, 2017)

At least you got some good shots while you could. My favourite is the boardroom, the steins on the mantlepiece, the beautiful ornate fireplace and the stained glass windows - superb.


----------



## night crawler (Mar 28, 2017)

Wonderful, love the saint giving their blessing to the beer


----------



## BikinGlynn (Mar 28, 2017)

Thats one awesome place! 
The board room is excellent & seems a stark contrast to the rest. Loved it nice work


----------



## HughieD (Mar 28, 2017)

You kept that one up your sleeve Mikey. Stunning set.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Mar 28, 2017)

HughieD said:


> You kept that one up your sleeve Mikey. Stunning set.



Ha ha thanks.been sat on this a year.I have posted a few teasers on fb though.


----------



## rockfordstone (Mar 29, 2017)

that is spectacular, thanks for posting it


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Mar 29, 2017)

If I had a plonker id be pullin it now.


----------

